# konigsi (mbenge regal) vs ngara mdoka



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

I recently ordered some fish off like the two in question look pretty much identical to each other. They are both juveniles. The only difference I see is one is "darker" than the other. The bad part is one died sunday and I have no idea which one he was. Any way of determining the one I still have would be?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

if it's male, wait til it grows and colors up, it it's female, you'll never know.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

I was goin to avoid that if I could because they are around 2" and get along great. I thought if I get them younger that they may not be soo territorial when they get older. I just dont like adding fish when the other have been together for sometime. That way the new one doesnt get run out of the pack


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

You're kind of out of luck, unless they're colored, it's impossible to tell most peacocks apart. There are some with very different mouths but those two don't.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

also, as similar as they are colored it'd be quite some time even when they do color up. sorry.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Actually you may be able to tell them apart somewhat.

Ngara juveniles have faint thinner bars on brownish body, similar to most Stuartgranti races.

Koningsi "Mbenji" juveniles tend to have thicker bars that are less neat and more pronounced. They look somewhat different from most other Stuartgranti types. Fish do vary thou, and change with mood.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Koningsi males also have more of a black edge to the fins
http://www.davesfish.com/images/Aulonocara koningsi.jpg


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

The one that died it was easy to tell the barring. His "flesh" color was lighter. But the one I currently have he is very dark. Hard to see barring on him. But I think hes dark because his blue is coming in, as he's approching 3". So I think I have the ngara mdoka that is alive.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

this is the one that I still have


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, the other one sounds like a Koningsi. That would make the one left as the Ngara, thou it is impossible to tell exactly what that one is.

Ngara male gets a blue head and dorsal first, the side gets more yellow than you would think at first until the male gets full color.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks noki. Guess I will have to order me another blue regal


----------

